#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  MSc Heriot Watt

## Petengineer

Hi,



I am currently studying for my MSc at Heriot Watt University, I was wondering if there is anyone who could share with me a copy of the "X-Field" - field development project. It would be of great help since the sample presentation isn't very helpful.

RegardsSee More: MSc Heriot Watt

----------


## satt-guy

Hello, which one are you following?  I'm interested in doing one next year at the same university.

----------


## Dj_azhar_Dk

hi its nice u look forward for Heriot watt im currenting persuing Msc PET

----------


## Jean.2000

Dont encourage anyone to go to such university, people are not pleasant and they are racist in a very bad manner, especially teachers and professors. I would recommend Imperial collage in London or Newcastle NW of England

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## Petengineer

I have had no such problems dealing with the people at the university during my distance studies. I find the people very helpful.

----------


## Raf

I graduated from HWU in 2003 and I also find the people very helpful.

----------


## aliali

what is thier requirements for scholarships ?

----------


## engoil_hussein

Dear all, 
Thanks for this amazing subject, 
I want to ask if any one has experinced  how to apply with HWU and fees for the DL program.
I am a graduated petroleum engineer, i need to have MSc. in petroleum, i think that HWU is the best choice, i wish if any one can help me.

----------


## Sabat33

> Dont encourage anyone to go to such university, people are not pleasant and they are racist in a very bad manner, especially teachers and professors. I would recommend Imperial collage in London or Newcastle NW of England



i think jean 2000 is right.
i have been to HWU and it was the admin lady at the begining that not taking care for my application . i insisted to meet the course director and that's why i have been accepted. Racism is in every department espcially if you are not native or (not blond). i have done very good work but not rewarded enough marks. overall very diffcult year that could be different if i decided to go to other famous and remarkable universities like Imperial or Texas.

----------


## bababi

Did you ever get a copy of the x field field development report?

----------


## Petengineer

No luck in tracking down a copy of the x-field fdp...sorry.




cheersSee More: MSc Heriot Watt

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## bababi

thanks for your help reservoir
engineer

----------


## bababi

do you have the pdf for the appendix attachments?

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## Petengineer

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone had any luck tracking down the x-field fdp.

Thanks

----------


## DronYA

Hi friends.
I've applied to Heriot-Watt University REM this year. Could you give me advices? I'm looking for a sponsor now.

----------


## DSB123

Sabat33,
            Have you ever sat back and considered that your "very good work" just was not good enough to warrant better marks!! Perhaps you are not as good as you think. If you have/had such gripes with the marks awarded then there is always an appeal method. Did you appeal - probably not just like to whinge about it !!!

----------


## Tarik

any luck with finding a copy of the x field?

----------


## jamal878787

........................

----------


## Petengineer

Sorry but I have had no luck tracking down a copy.

----------


## abbasput

Hello everyone,

Does any one has Heriot Watt Lecture Notes of Reservoir Evaluation and Management MSc?

Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com



Cheers.See More: MSc Heriot Watt

----------

